# Ipad topo apps



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone with any experience/opinions on any topo apps for the ipad. I need one that doesn't need internet to look at the maps.
Thanks


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I use an app called iTopoMaps on my iphone... you can download the quads so you don't need internet to see them.


----------



## awbmab (Aug 9, 2008)

Can you also download the aerial views? Do they charge for the individual downloads, or are they included? Has it worked pretty well?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

It's just USGS topo maps, but I love the app! It's a one-time charge for the app, and the entire nation of downloads are no extra charge.


----------

